
Portus – Docker Registry Web UI - thejosh
http://suse.github.io/Portus/
======
t0mk
Cool. Is there any other Docker registry web fronted and/or user and ACL tool
besides this and cesanta/docker_auth?

Some notes (IMO):

\- would be more cool to package this as a single docker image which people
can docker pull

\- rather than supplying a registry image, I'd just instruct people what they
need to set in their registry (seems that those are atm
notification[endpoints] and auth[token]).

\- supervisor sucks, is there really no other way to do async tasks with
Docker and Rails? I'd even rather do it from another container rather than
with supervisor.

\- this
[https://github.com/SUSE/Portus/blob/master/docker/registry/e...](https://github.com/SUSE/Portus/blob/master/docker/registry/entry.sh#L3)
is ugly and needs special entrypoint. Why not just force a link name to the
registry in the compose file?

Overall the project looks great and I'm gonna try it out!

~~~
dmacvicar
> Is there any other Docker registry web fronted and/or user and ACL tool
> besides this and cesanta/docker_auth?

In order to learn how the authentication worked I implemented a very simple
one based on htpasswd files:
[https://github.com/dmacvicar/garita](https://github.com/dmacvicar/garita)

------
dmacvicar
Engineering manager of the awesome guys working on Portus here!

We are hiring:

[https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=307572&company_id=15495&version=6&source=ONLINE&jobOwner=1014411&aid=1)

------
djb_hackernews
Looks cool, but what is the configuration of the db doing that it takes so
long? 50 seconds of the 80 second video is waiting around for the
configuration of the database...

------
rezacks
Nice work. "Try Portus" section is really pointless...and slow.

